# Basement washing machine



## Scott216 (Jan 30, 2021)

Currently my washing machine empties into the slop sink, which then empties to a sump pump bucket under the sink. I'd like to have the washing machine drain directly into the drain pipes and not have it go into the slop sink. I've had the sump pump fail which creates a big mess. I'd like run the sump pump into the end of the copper pipe - the thick white line is where I'd have the sump pump go (with check valve). Then I would remove the pipe that has the squiggly red line an have the washing machine drain into the top of that pipe. The thick yellow line would be the washing machine drain line. I'd appreciate any feedback/suggestions on doing it this way.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No intro, no advice. Please post an intro of your experience in the trade, background, licenses, time in the trade?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> No intro, no advice. Please post an intro of your experience in the trade, background, licenses, time in the trade?


----------



## Scott216 (Jan 30, 2021)

Do you mean an intro in the about section of my profile? I just added something there. I'm not a licensed plumber. I like DIY projects. I've done many home plumbing projects over the years with PVC and copper.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Scott216 said:


> Do you mean an intro in the about section of my profile? I just added something there. I'm not a licensed plumber. I like DIY projects. I've done many home plumbing projects over the years with PVC and copper.


No you need to go to the “new members intro” section, and read the rules, then post an intro


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Scott216 said:


> Do you mean an intro in the about section of my profile? I just added something there. I'm not a licensed plumber. I like DIY projects. I've done many home plumbing projects over the years with PVC and copper.


Then you'll probably best be served at our sister DIY site. This forum is for professionals only.

Good luck, and call in a pro when you find you're in over your head.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Actually, can you repost the pic, but change the yellow line to a green line, call it a thick vertical reverse stand pipe, and the red squiggly line to red “x”s, that the way pro plumbers read blue prints/drawings.
Thanks


----------



## Scott216 (Jan 30, 2021)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Then you'll probably best be served at our sister DIY site. This forum is for professionals only.


okay, thanks. What's the URL for the DIY site?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Scott216 said:


> okay, thanks. What's the URL for the DIY site?











New Posts







www.diychatroom.com


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Please tell us why you wouldn't have a plumber do it.


----------

